# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Otro paso importante hacia un mercado único de la energía en Europa

## Jonasino

> 02.02.2015
> Otro paso importante hacia un mercado único de la energía en Europa
> El acoplamiento de mercados eléctricos en las interconexiones italianas prevé su implantación el 24 de febrero del 2015
> 
> El proyecto de acoplamiento de mercados eléctricos en las interconexiones italianas (Italian Borders Market Coupling Project) entrará en funcionamiento el 24 de febrero del 2015. Dicha entrada en funcionamiento está sujeta a la aprobación final de las autoridades reguladoras. Tres de las cinco interconexiones que conforman este proyecto de acoplamiento de mercados en las interconexiones italianas serán integrados en el Multi-Regional Coupling (MRC), uniendo así la mayoría de los mercados de energía de la UE desde Finlandia a Portugal y a Eslovenia. El lanzamiento del proyecto de acoplamiento de mercados en las interconexiones italianas proporciona una firme evidencia de la flexibilidad y la fiabilidad de la solución Price Coupling of Regions (PCR).
> 
> Tras completar con éxito todas las pruebas técnicas en enero del 2015, el lanzamiento del proyecto de acoplamiento de mercado en las interconexiones eléctricas italianas tendrá lugar el 24 de febrero de 2015. A partir de esta fecha, la capacidad de las interconexiones entre Italia y Austria; Italia y Francia, e Italia y Eslovenia se asignará de forma implícita a través la solución de PCR para los mercados diarios, incorporando con ello estas fronteras en el MRC.
> 
> El conjunto de los mercados diarios integrados en el MRC, una vez ampliado con el acoplamiento de mercados en las interconexiones italianas, cubrirá 20 países europeos, lo que representa unos 2.800 teravatios hora (TWh) de consumo anual. El promedio diario de volumen de energía casado de estos países ascenderá a 4 TWh, con un valor medio diario de más de 150 millones de euros.
> ...


A ver cuando podemos tener algo asi aqui y aprovechar nuestra excepcional capacidad de producción.

Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (03-feb-2015),Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------

